# "It's time we face up to the terrible reality of home repossessions"



## Brendan Burgess (14 Mar 2013)

I have an opinion piece in today's Indo



> But  around 20pc of those in arrears over 90 days are either  deliberately going into arrears or else they are burying their heads in  the sand and not dealing with  their problems. The current legal ban on  repossessions is encouraging this irresponsible behaviour and is  discouraging  those borrowers from addressing their arrears. The longer a  borrower delays addressing their arrears, the less likely that they are  able to recover. The sad reality is that some borrowers only deal with  their problem when they get summonsed to court for a repossession  hearing.
> 
> 
> So it is good for defaulting borrowers if the Government restores the  banks' right to repossess their homes. The defaulters will face up to  their problems earlier and will solve them earlier.



and 



> While around 15,000 borrowers fall into the category of strategic  defaulters, a further 10,000 or so responsible borrowers have mortgages,  which, despite their best efforts are unsustainable.
> 
> 
> ..
> ...


----------

